# *Updated* (again) Pics of tank and new inhabitants!!



## gonathan85 (Aug 13, 2009)

Well I'm not the proud owner of some fry, new plants, and new fish!

Have a look!

Otos are doing great...so are the others...love this tank!

Oh I snuck in a few pics of my moonlight setup (pic doesn't do it justice)...

Enjoy!


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

Very. Nice what type of plant is that looks like grass??


----------



## gonathan85 (Aug 13, 2009)

jrodriguez said:


> Very. Nice what type of plant is that looks like grass??


Not completely sure...um.


----------



## Fishman Dan (Sep 18, 2009)

the grass looks like dwarf sagittaria on the right and microsword on the left. Very nice tank. Looks great


----------



## gonathan85 (Aug 13, 2009)

Fishman Dan said:


> the grass looks like dwarf sagittaria on the right and microsword on the left. Very nice tank. Looks great


Right on. thanks!


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

are those platy fry?


----------



## gonathan85 (Aug 13, 2009)

petlover516 said:


> are those platy fry?


=) yessir!


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

what do u feed them?


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Great lookin tank  the plants really look happy and healthy*


----------



## gonathan85 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the great compliments!

I'm feeding the fry crushed up flake food...I'm sure they do their own foraging as well.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

cool-i'd really like a platy tank.


----------



## gonathan85 (Aug 13, 2009)

petlover516 said:


> cool-i'd really like a platy tank.


they are super happy! I have parts on order to set up my 5g as a fry tank...also have more plants coming from an aquaticplantscentral.com member.

I'd like to get a 20 or 30g to increase the size of the school...


----------

